# Nolen's Custom Smokers --- Anyone use em?



## cary hodson (Jan 19, 2015)

While looking for a used model, I came across the guys at Nolens Custom Smokers which is more in my price range. Im hoping to find some people who have used their commercial 48x48 rotisserie smoker and let me know what they think about it.

If you have or know someone with one (especially in tx) please let me know.

http://nolenscustomsmokers.com/product/48x48-stainless-package 

Cheers!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't know anything about it. I does look like it is well made and will hold a lot of meat.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

